# Rainy Morning ABTS



## richoso1 (Sep 20, 2007)

These are is just ABT variations.
PIC #1 is of the ingredients:
Fresh New Mexico Chiles, Powdered Honey, Smoked Gouda Cheese (backup), Smoked Monterey Jack, mix of Cheddar & Monterey jack, refried pinto beans, Apple smoked bacon.

Pic #2 is the construction of the Bean & Cheese ABT. Cut chile as normal, fill with beans with melted Cheddar and Jack. Assemble and wrap with bacon.

Pic #3 is the construction of the New Mexico Firecracker. Cut chile as normal, fill with Smoked Monterey Jack. Assemble and dredge bacon in your favorite rub and wrap.

Pic #4 is the final ABT plate, ok I lost a few on the way. Suggested serving: Sour cream and powdered honey dip , or pepper Ranch dressing.

The rest is the usual routine smoke, but this morning it started to rain, so I was left to using the o**n. Cranked it to 250° and I let it go till the bacon was where I like it. 
Like anything else that I submit,¦ tweak till your taste buds OD.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks real good. I like experimenting with different cheese blends as well.


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 20, 2007)

Rich without sounding like a suck up.......Bro your stuff always looks so good and the way you present it is unbeliveable. I think you missed your calling. You know it won't ever be a big surprise if I see you on one of the food shows on TV. Keep up the great job, and thanks for the motovation(?) DOOOooooohhhh  I wish I could spell.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 20, 2007)

*  I sure do agree Rich 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It is obvious that you are one hell of a fine cook. Nothing ever boring about your food.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 20, 2007)

great presentation rich.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 now i gotta try abt #2.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice presentation and great ideas!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 20, 2007)

crap........guess that eliminates my paper plate plastic spoon presentation

crap

dude


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 20, 2007)

those look real good I am going to try a ABT soon
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redrinkman1955


----------

